# If you are going on vacation and want to shop . . .



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

After reading several threads about LYS - good and bad, lol! and thinking of summer vacations coming up, I thought it might be fun to list the LYS in our own areas as a reference for anyone who is going to be passing through. Maybe list some pros and cons of each store and a web link, address, whatever.

No "Yarn Snob" comments, please! I shop at Joanns, Michaels, etc, too, but sometimes I want to try something different. My comments about the yarns offered here are not a reflection on the quality of Red Heart, Pound of Love, etc. I love those yarns and have used them for years.

So here goes for my Phoenix area:

Scottsdale
Jessica Knits
10401 E. McDowell Mountain Ranch Road #7
480-515-4454
http://www.jessicaknits.com

Great shop!! Small but has a great selection of the pretty stuff. Very helpful staff! They tend to carry a lot of the top of the line yarns, (silks, silk blends, alpacas, linens, merinos, etc) etc but the prices are competitive with the discount online shops. They also have a decent selection of beautiful acrylics. One thing I love is that they have knitted good sized swatches of almost every yarn they carry so you can see what it would look and feel like in your project. LOVE shopping here! Great place to get your "touch me" fix, lol! If you are looking for that special yarn for your special project, this is the place. If you want to make an inexpensive afghan, keep driving, lol! That said, I have found that I can often get a nicer, softer quality yarn here for the same price as the less elegant stuff at other LYSs. Each skein is prettier than the next one. New ownership is working hard to develop a strong customer base with solid customer service. Couches and magazines for hubby to wait comfortably. Well worth at least one visit. You will be surprised at the nicer hand-feel of the yarns they carry, that compete price- wise with other stores. Largest collection of knitting needles, esp Lantern Moon and Addis I've seen in the area.

Scottsdale
Arizona Knitting & Needlepoint
3617 N Goldwater Blvd
480-945-7455
http://www.arizonaknittingandneedlepoint.com
The yellow pages show an address, but the store itself is now closed (ask me how I know, lol!), but they still sell yarn online. Haven't ordered from them so can't offer an opinion. Just wish they would put a notice on their website to save those of us who are new to the area a useless trip.

Tempe
Tempe Yarn and Fiber
1415 E. University Drive Suite A102
480-557-9166
http://www.tempeyarnandfiber.com

Small store, but a nice selection of all types of yarn for the size of the store. Esp good for worsted weights, but has one of the best selections of mid-range priced lace weights in the area. Great customer service. Always a table full of nice ladies (customers) knitting away, chatting and trading tips. Anyone is welcome to sit down and join in. Also has a really nice spinning section with equipment and roving. A small selection of novelty yarns. Not a lot of higher end yarns, but a good selection of mid-range. Competitive prices. By the way - Great deli-style places to eat all around, as it is a college town and caters to students. If you are doing a shop-hop, make sure you spend lunch time here. Chompies is almost across the street at 1160 E University Dr. and is delicious if you like good NY deli food.

Surprise
Dragonfly Yarns
15170 W. Bell Rd.
623-537-9747
http://www.dragonflyyarns.com

Hard to find - store front signs misleading, and dark-foiled windows make it look like the place is closed. They have been arguing with the landlord to give them better signage. Nice store, but small. Good prices. Usually everything is 20% or so off price tag, which honestly I find annoying since I have to figure out the actual price. Best for worsted weight. Not a good selection of lace weight or novelty yarns. Very helpful staff, very friendly. Good prices, competitive with online discount stores. Small selection of needles. Worth the visit.

Surprise
Needler's Nest
12133 W. Bell Rd. Suite 102
623-583-4411
http://www.needlersnest.com
The embroidery store is still open, but the wonderful yarn shop has closed. The two ladies who staffed it were absolutely wonderful, and I shall miss them. When they were going out of business, I bought a really huge quantity of yarn, so if you bought yarn here and need more to finish your project, PM me. I might have some of it in my stash.

Glendale
Sally Knits
6823 N. 58th Avenue
623-934-8367
http://www.sallyknits.com

Nice store, good sized. Big variety esp of worsted weights. Nice staff. Good prices. I didn't see a lot of lace yarns, (my favorite you may have noticed, lol) but plenty to choose from otherwise. Website is great - plenty of photos of the store so you can get an idea of what they carry. Not a fancy store, but good variety. Lots of projects around to give you ideas.

Mesa
The Fiber Factory
216 W. Main St.
480-969-4346
http://www.fiberfactory.com

Good sized store, LOTS of variety. Offers weaving and spinning supplies as well as knitting and crocheting. Nice staff! Good prices and they carry a amazingly wide selection of brands. Good selection of Berrocca yarns, which I love for the quality and price. Great store for the knitter who likes to shop for nice yarn without having to spend a fortune. Parking is best in the back of the store.

Jerome
Knit 1 Bead 2
301 Main Street
928-634-7236
http://www.knit1bead2.com

Interesting store. The only staff member I have seen there is the owner, and she can be amazingly rude. On one visit I told her there was a really big spider in the canvas tote bag of yarn I was interested in, thinking she would grab something to either kill it or move it on it's way. She just kept sitting at her desk, looked at me and said, that's ok, spiders are free, and went back to her knitting, leaving me to fend for myself. Another time when my husband commented that the yarn I was looking at was a good neutral color, she started arguing with him that no one with good taste likes neutral and I needed to take the yarn and dye it if I bought it. And those are only two incidents of her antics. Then another customer comes in and she is sweet as pie. Are you kidding me? Mind you, I had almost $200 of yarn waiting to be rung up on each visit, so why would you bite the hand that feeds you? The Pros - The yarns are gorgeous. Great variety of upscale novelty/luxury yarns, such as ArtYarns brand but she also carries a decent selection of mid-priced yarns as well. Styles you don't find in most stores and a wide range of colors. The main reason to shop there for me is that it's a great place to add to my stash yarns. She puts bargain canvas tote bags full of yarn all around the store. They can have a nice selection of yarns in them, usually grouped by color, at good prices, usually around 50% off. Good for stashing since there is usually 4-6 skeins of at least two of the yarns in the bag. You do have to buy the whole bag though, which can be a pain if you are only interested in part of the selection in the bag. They run around $35-$50. The selection varies - sometimes there are many to choose from, sometimes only a few. She also carries beads and some buttons. It is a significant drive to get there from Phoenix, but the views from the mountains are stunning, some of the best in AZ. And the town is quaint - a historic town built specifically for the men who were brought in to work at the copper mine


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Even tho I live in RI. ... I thoroughly enjoyed reading your descriptions of the yarn stores in your area... Wouldn't it be nice if someone would do it for all areas of the country....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think that is a great idea! If everyone posted at least one shop where they go, it would be a great reference for those of us who are traveling!


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Wish I would have seen this post yesterday, we just got home from Phoenix and I posted a great find. I found some yarn at the Salvation Army on 7th and Indian School Road - - must have been from a yarn store that closed because the yarn was in the 10 skein packages still. Monday it was 1/2 off the SA price, so got several bags of 10 for 5.00 each.
Had planned on stopping in the yarn shop at Tempe because we had passed it the day before, but didn't get back that way. I did find Sally's Yarn Store in Glendale and bought some addi's. Like your idea of reviewing the local yarn shops for out of towners!
Julie


----------



## Kitty Call (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are coming to Vermont. We have one of the very best lys. White River Yarns in White River Jct. Vermont is one of the most friendly places I have ever been to. The owner is very friendly and willing to help anyone that comes thru the door. There is always Hot Coffee or Tea, comfy chairs to sit and knit awhile and lots of beautiful fibers to tempt everyone that walks thru the door. Karen is always ready to help you find what ever you are looking for, the only problem I have ever had is making myself go home. She has a knit night one night a week but there is usually a group of knitters sitting around knitting or crocheting and visiting most every day. So if you get to Vermont please come see our LYS


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a nice synopsis of all your area has to offer. I'm going to bookmark it in case I head that way..... Maybe I'll just print out a copy and start a travel notebook, since I always search out a yarn, cross stitch or quilt store (often, all three) on any trip....


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

ladybeach said:


> Even tho I live in RI. ... I thoroughly enjoyed reading your descriptions of the yarn stores in your area... Wouldn't it be nice if someone would do it for all areas of the country....


Ya, I was just thinking how nice it was that she took the time to do that. I kinda want to visit Scottsdale now....


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

A good friend is fortunate enough to be on a trip to Italy with a group and I keep sending her emails to remind her to look for yarn (she also is a knitter.) Can't wait till she comes home and I can find out what she managed to find!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

If you are headed to the coast (Nags Head, Kill Devil Hill, Kitty Hawk, Roddanthe, Ocracoke areas) on Hwy 64 in North Carolina, stop by Yearning for Yarn in Plymouth to see Cathy Carter (owner). She has a small shop with beautiful yarns and other necessary supplies. She always welcomes whoever walks through her doors and offers assistance to those who want it. Highly recommend it.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

wwrightson said:


> If you are headed to the coast (Nags Head, Kill Devil Hill, Kitty Hawk, Roddanthe, Ocracoke areas) on Hwy 64 in North Carolina, stop by Yearning for Yarn in Plymouth to see Cathy Carter (owner). She has a small shop with beautiful yarns and other necessary supplies. She always welcomes whoever walks through her doors and offers assistance to those who want it. Highly recommend it.


Just returned last week from a lovely vacation in Duck NC. Oh, so close! But believe it or not, we kept so busy there was no time to knit! Had to work on my projects on the way home in the car.


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What a pleasant surprise since I'm visiting my son in Buckeye, AZ in two weeks and was going to check out the LYS while there. You've just made it very easy!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!! I have just returned from cottage country and before I went, I researched yarn shops in the area and found several. We made a day of it and circled a large area of our northern cottage country, Haliburton, Huntsville and Bracebridge and we were not disappointed!!
Cottage country for me is Haliburton, Ontario, Canada but I have included all the shops on our tour that day!! 
JanKnits, 214 Highland Street, Haliburton 705-457-4000
The owner's name is Janet and she is very creative and knowledgeable about yarns. She specializes more in natural fibres. Janet is a wonderful lady, very friendly, most helpful and willing to give advice if asked. I visit Janet every time I go up and rarely leave the store without a brown bag of wool!!
Marty's, 13523 Hwy 118W, Unit B (behind the funeral home!!)Haliburton, 705-457-3216
This store is a combination of yarns, knitted products and health food!! Nice selection of yarns both natural and man-made fibres. Seems to be a husband and wife team and both knit and sell their finished products as well. I found the knitted items a bit pricey but the yarns were standard in pricing. Also have fibre for doing your own spinning as well. This was my first visit and I did not purchase anything but my travelling companions did. I would go back again.
We hit the road and an hour and a half later we are in Hunstville at: 
Knitting Three Together, 131 Hwy. #60, Huntsville, Ontario 705-788-9276. Lovely little store with very helpful staff. Did purchase some wool here and would definitely go back again. Very nice selection of yarns and patterns. Definitely worth the trip. 
After lunch our next stop brought us to:
Muskoka Yarn Connection, 295 Wellington Street, South, Bracebridge, Ontario 705-645-5819 or 1-800-894-1430. Lovely selection of natural yarns and very helpful staff member. I purchased my first skeins of Marasol - beautiful soft yarn. Excited to make something with it. Also bought some wonderful snowmen buttons which I am going to add one to each of my gifts to friends and family, as a signature of my work (I'm crazy about Christmas so snowmen will be no surprise to anyone who receives my knitting)! Would definitely go back to this shop again as well.
That was the end of our tour that day and we were not disappointed. Great trip, great lunch, wonderful yarn shops and time spent with wonderful dear friends....priceless!!

I would also like to recommend two (of many) of my favourite yarn stores in the Toronto Area!!
My absolutely all time favourite yarn store anywhere is:
Mary's Yarns, 136 Main Street, Unionville, Ontario, 905-479-7833. Unionville is just north of Toronto in the Markham area(about 1/2 hour from my home).
This shop is owned by Mary Cullen and her daughter Lynn and they and their staff are wonderful ladies. Very helpful, supportive and encouraging to all that visit their store. They are in one of the historical houses in this town and they have four plus rooms full of all kinds of wool and supplies. There is very little you can't find in this shop and I have blown my budget many times going there just to pick up an extra ball of this or that!!! I believe they also offer classes and private lessons as well. I have a gift certificate burning a hole in my wallet that begs to be spent and have now found the pattern, so I will be heading up there before Easter to pick out my wool. 
Well worth the trip to Unionville to visit this shop.
Lastly, another shop in Toronto is:
Creative Yarns, 269 Ellesmere Road, 416-331-8085. The owner's name is Nina and her husband also helps out there as well. I was working on a project a few months back and ran out of wool. I called Nina and I think she could sense panic in my voice. She put her husband on and after giving him all the details, he promised he would go in search of my yarn and sure enough, 3 days later, I had my yarn. He had to travel into downtown Toronto to get it but they had one very grateful and satified customer who will return again and again. Who wouldn't with that kind of service. They are a smaller shop than Mary's Yarns, but they have a lovely selection of wools and they offer classes as well. 
There are many other yarns store in the Toronto area but if I visited them all, I would then be in a position to open my own yarn store and then, when would I have time to knit!!!
Happy knitting everyone and a very Happy Easter to all.
Caroline


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I have this bookmarked...thanks for all the links.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

great idea. we are headed for New Orleans and will be going
through Indianapolis, Louisville Kentucky, Nashville, Birmingham
Alabama, Jackson Mississippi, Baton Rouge. Anybody have
any info along this route? Also going to Alaska, who knows
about yarn shops there?
In Rockford Michigan, we have JT Stitchery, beautiful yarn and
also carry Avaha, Thmes and Crabtree and Evelyn products.

Isn't this the greatest sight for info


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you are ever in NE GA, I know 1 or 2 LYS, 
Clarksville, GA Bumbleberry, just off the square and next to a coffee house! Nice selections of yarns and notions, friendly staff for sure! 
Gainsville, GA Yarn Rhapsody, Dawsonville Hwy, Loads of beautiful yarns, notions and the ladies are just wonderful. So helpful when I was stumbling around not knowing what I was looking for.  
I am sure there are others but I am not familiar with them (yet ;-) )
Love this idea.. and wish I had know about the Phoenix places while my DS and DIL lived there!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Also on the OBX of NC, Knitting Addiction in Southern Shores. Great store!!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks, I am going to start a list for future travels


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

ADD TO BUCKET LIST: Road trip = Go to each state and find a great LYS and KP friend. How fun would that be!! Load up my lil camper and hit the road. By the time I got done I'd be towing a trailer filled with yarn hehehe. 

Didn't know about the WRJ one Kitty. Would you PM me with an address please?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am s-o-o glad you listed all these. I am going to visit my youngest son and his family in Scottsdale the first week of May. I can see McDowell Mountain from their front yard. And my DIL just learned to knit, s-o-o . . . BTW, my son's last name just happens to be McDowell. They just moved there a couple of years ago and love it. I try to stay away during June, July, and August. Just too "warm" for me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a nice synopsis of all your area has to offer. I'm going to bookmark it in case I head that way..... Maybe I'll just print out a copy and start a travel notebook, since I always search out a yarn, cross stitch or quilt store (often, all three) on any trip....


If you ever get to Williamsburg, VA, there's a yarn shop, a cross stitch shop and a quilting shop within steps of each other. I just remember that the yarn shop was called Knitting Sisters.


----------



## kpwatson (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a website called knitmap.com that is great for locating yarn shops in any location. It also has comments by people who have visited them.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi We will be visiting California (from the UK) in Sept. Have any KPers any information regarding LYS around LA or the Disney area?
Any information would be really appreciated.
Our son lives in USA but I can't rely on him to find out for me. Although he has offered to check for Hobby Lobby.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you taking an RV trip? We are going from NC to New Orleans and then on to New Mexico in May. Maybe we can meet up somewhere!!

uote=sharonlee]great idea. we are headed for New Orleans and will be going
through Indianapolis, Louisville Kentucky, Nashville, Birmingham
Alabama, Jackson Mississippi, Baton Rouge. Anybody have
any info along this route? Also going to Alaska, who knows
about yarn shops there?
In Rockford Michigan, we have JT Stitchery, beautiful yarn and
also carry Avaha, Thmes and Crabtree and Evelyn products.

Isn't this the greatest sight for info[/quote]


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

When in Lexington, KY stop by Magpie Yarns at 513 East High Street Lexington, KY 40502 (859) 455-7437. The owner, Jane, is a true delight and the shop is in a fun part of town. You will thank me later!!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there a way to have a section just for yarn store reviews? One that we could check prior to travel. Each town/state could be listed separatly and customer reviews added, or something along those lines?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You might want to check out a guide book...Fiber & Fabric Mania..A Travel Guide..2011 - 2012....coming to Indianapolis...we have a TREASURE....

Mass Ave Knit Shop
862 Virginia Ave
Indianapolis, Indiana 46203
317.638.1833

It's very easy to find...right off Hwy 65...just south of the downtown area...give them a call for directions....It's a BIG shop with a very friendly and helpful staff....lots of great yarns at every price point...and a great SALE room in the back....
You can probably tell I'm a very happy customer...
julie


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite LYS in Las Vegas Nevada, especially in the north or northwest part of the valley? We like to shop there when visiting grandchildren. I've found Michael's, JoAnn's,etc, but would love to find a place to sit and knit or a place for hubby to sit and read type place. Even a place near a Barnes and Noble would do in a pinch.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Imagiknit in San Francisco. Fabulous


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

jbachman said:


> Is there a way to have a section just for yarn store reviews? One that we could check prior to travel. Each town/state could be listed separatly and customer reviews added, or something along those lines?


What a great idea. If KP is thinking of doing this don't forget Canada as well, and Britain, Australia, New Zealand.....well, how bout the whole world. I think this would be a wonderful resourse to have at our finger tips. I never leave home without checking out where the yarns stores are where ever it is that I'm visiting!!! To have them come recommended by our own members is even better!! A gold star for your suggestion!!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

By what I understand, knitmap.com is the site to check!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for starting this thread! I'm currently IN the Phoenix area, but alas, we are leaving on Monday and I have no time to visit the great stores you listed. We will be back again next year, though and I have bookmarked this site so that I can visit them all next year. We are traveling for a few years, and I love visiting the yarn stores around the country.

The most recent one that I visited and loved is The Stitch Niche in Diamondhead, Mississippi. The address is 4406 Leisure Time Drive, Diamondhead, MS 39525. 228-255.3100. http://www.needlepointyaya.com

This was recommended to me by another KP member. I took her up on it and bought yarn for several baby sweaters. The owner was so kind and helpful. You even get a free tote bag if it is your first visit there!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there anyone in northern AZ who has some info on yarn stores there? Prescott and Cave Creek, and such? It isn't too far for a nice day trip for me, and it would be nice to know which were the best shops, and if there are any to avoid.

Also, my DD lives in Los Angeles - Brentwood and I would love to know where the good shops are there, too. She is always offering to take me yarn shopping when I visit, but I don't know where to go.
Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I just copied everyone's suggestion so far, and will compile it into a state by state and city by city reference manual for KP members.

I was doing this for myself, but thought some of you would be interested. If so, send me a PM if you want a copy of my synopsis. I will try to get it set up as soon as possible, and hope to be able to send out preliminary copies of my MS Word document by next week. I'll also try to keep up with posts after this post.

Sharon


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Any good YS in Derry NH???


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://knittystash.com

Hi Fellow Travelers

This is my fav in Homer, AK everyone is so friendly and helpful. Check it out.


----------



## slusnia (Aug 24, 2011)

sharonlee said:


> great idea. we are headed for New Orleans... Baton Rouge.


*Baton Rouge:* 
Knits by Nana (http://www.knitsbynana.com) 
7612 Old Hammond Hwy
Baton Rouge, LA 70809

Phone: (225) 216-9460
Email: [email protected]

Store Hours:

Tues-Friday 10am - 4pm
Sat 10am - 2pm
Closed Mondays

*New Orleans:*

Garden District Needlework Shop (knitting and needlepoint)
2011 Magazine Street
New Orleans, LA 70130
504-558-0221
website: http://www.gardendistrictneedlework.biz/
Hours:
Wed-Fri 10-4
& Sat 10-5


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Anyone traveling to Seattle or Western Washington will want to take a ferry ride to Bainbridge Island and visit Churchmouse Yarns
http://www.churchmouseyarns.com
Well worth the time and the ferry ride is very scenic.


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

I am at the other end of the state part of the year. There is a terrific shop in Murphy, NC but I don't have the address with me down here in Florida. 

I recently returned from Ireland. We tried to get a listing for all the knit and stitching shops; however, most were no longer in business. It is very disappointing to go to all these different areas and not come home without their local patterns.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Vicki...thank you so very much for your critique on these shops...it helps me decide when where to go..being disabled that is a bit challenging.

I am actually on JessicaKnits mailing list..nice to know ..I will definately check out their shop.

I was at the Needler's Nest before closing the yarn department out upstairs..and was treated rudely by those 2 women...they hardly looked up when I walked in...I spoke first then waited for them for information...also basically had to find what I wanted on my own...found out later they were upset over the yarn part of store closing...still no excuse to take that out on any customer...another lady came in after me and she had to demand service...not too good.
I had to go downstairs to pay for my purchase and stated the problem..to which they told me about the closing...still they agreed..no excuse for rudeness.

Again..thanks for post.

Camilla



vjh1530 said:


> After reading several threads about LYS - good and bad, lol! and thinking of summer vacations coming up, I thought it might be fun to list the LYS in our own areas as a reference for anyone who is going to be passing through. Maybe list some pros and cons of each store and a web link, address, whatever.
> 
> No "Yarn Snob" comments, please! I shop at Joanns, Michaels, etc, too, but sometimes I want to try something different. My comments about the yarns offered here are not a reflection on the quality of Red Heart, Pound of Love, etc. I love those yarns and have used them for years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are headed to the west coast in Northern California, 20 minutes NORTH of San Francisco,(in Marin County) San Rafael has Dharma Trading Co. Oh my what beautiful selection of knitting and crochet yarns, specialty and otherwise. Books, mags and needles galore all in nice little bins. Also samplers knitted next to the yarns for sale. Also tons of TIE DIE materials if you are into coloring clothing or yarns. Enjoy!
WickedMama


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Please add:

Finger Lakes Fibers, Watkins Glen, NY
Bella Filati, Southern Pines, NC
Yarns, Etc., Chapel Hill, NC
Cozy, Durham, NC (yarn section in fun-and-funky store)

Also, if anyone travels thru the Finger Lakes, Cheryl Schaefer of Schaefer Yarns has now opened an outlet store at her dyeing plant in Interlaken, NY. She claims these yarns are "seconds," but that is only because her standards are so high--they're still beautiful, and probably in better shape than some things by other manufactures for which we've paid first-quality rates.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

It's been a few years since I was there last, but the Yarn Cellar in Phila (near Rittenhouse Square) is charming, and the people very nice.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are driving north or south on Interstate 57 through Illinois (maybe headed for the quilt show in Paducah?) check out this LYS in Herrin, IL:

The Yarn Shoppe
105 N. 16th St. 
Herrin, IL 62948
(618) 988-9276

The owners Suzanne and Gary (I think I have the names right!) are welcoming and helpful. There are comfy couches, chairs, and a big table at the back where you can sit and knit, and usually there are 1 or 2 people relaxing over their knitting. There is an amazing selection of Cascade 220, as well as many other wonderful yarns, Mountain Colors and Louet come to mind - I remember those two because I bought some. They have a full selection of Addi Turbo needles and all the little accessories you could ever want. I even found some merino roving for spinning there. There are wonderful hand-knitted items on display throughout the shop, and there is a separate room at the back for baby yarn. They also have a nice selection of books and patterns. The last time I was there they didn't accept credit cards, so bring your checkbook!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohh! What a great idea!!! I usually just google yarn shops by whatever state I am going thru, but this is better! AThe site that usually comes up when I google does have some reviews posted. I will be leaving soon for Wilksboro, NC. I have been to the Chicks with Sticks shop in Lenoir, NC when we were down there last year. Great little shop with friendly and helpful people.

Here we have Smith's in Oberlin, Ohio; Just for Ewe in Marblehead, OH, and River Colors Studio in Lakewood, OH. All helpful staff. Smith's doesn't have a web site that I know of, but the other two do. If you need/want more info, let me know. I'll look up the info if you need it. I can't get to it right now. 

BeaStitcher, you will be getting mail from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, here is the info for Chix with Sticks. I just got an email from Hazel that included the info!

Hazel Hayes 828-302-4669 Chix with Stix 828-758-0081 108 Main Street, NW Lenoir, N.C. 28645 [email protected]

I'll get back to you on the local shops here. 

I also wanted to mention that I have also been to Knitting Addiction in the Outer Banks of NC. Loved it!

I've also had the pleasure of shopping at Knitting Sisters, also mentioned by someone above, in the Williamsburg, VA area. Again, wonderful helpful staff. I even called back this winter asking about the book that a pattern was in for a shawl that was on display in the shop. They were wonderful! They knew exactly what I was talking about, and gave me the info I needed. I will definitely go back to each of these places if I have the opportunity.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > What a nice synopsis of all your area has to offer. I'm going to bookmark it in case I head that way..... Maybe I'll just print out a copy and start a travel notebook, since I always search out a yarn, cross stitch or quilt store (often, all three) on any trip....
> ...


Oh, for Pete's sake, you've also been to Williamsburg, too???? I did my Psych Nursing course there and we've been back lots of times. I know the shops you mean, I think. Just off Duke of Gloucester Street towards the college end?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Black Mountain, NC is near Asheville. The yarn shop there is very nice. Yummy yarns and helpful staff. Here's their website:
http://www.blackmountainyarnshop.com/black_mountain_yarn_shop/Home.html


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

That little corner in Williamsburg sounds like Fiber Heaven!!


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

something must be wrong with the knitmap.com site. Hope it will be fixed soon! I'd like to check it out.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Too many of us rushed off to log on to it!!! I know I did.


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

hmm...must be a conspiracy! I'll just have to try again later...


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

If you travel I35 or I80, they cross in Des Moines,IA where there are yarn shops I didn't know about when I lived there. Now that I live 1 1/2 hours away, I have more time to search online and there are several in that area.
Now the closest Town/city is 40 miles away and there are 2 that I haven't been near. 
Last night when searching I found a Bryson Distributor that supplies a lot of lys's. Bryson was my mother's maiden name. I wonder if there is any relationship?


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

we are going to New Orleans for a few days, just driving
PM me for exact dates
Sharon


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

Not in any order but this one is in the Mid Cape area and wonderful people and always a great yarn!
http://www.ladybugknitting.com/
Dennis, MA near the beach on Cape Cod

This is a favorite of mine. Also
http://blackpurlsyarn.com/
Sandwich, MA also on Cape Cod
Along Historic Old Kings Highway. This is better known as Rt 6A and a quiant winding road hat goes from the CC Canal to P'Town.

Another in Falmouth, MA again Cape Cod near beaches.
http://www.sageyarn.com/
My hometown. I travel there and always take n thei LYS.

All are wonderful people and dream yarns
Sea, Sand, and knitting Com on down PM me and I'll meet you there. I live a stitch away!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Camilla, I am so sorry to hear of your negative experience at Needlers Nest. It was a big pain to have to drag your purchases downstairs to pay for them every time you shopped there. I too have a disability and found carrying the yarn down those stairs harrowing at times! 
The first couple of times I was in the store I was ignored, too. When my husband and I went one day and found they were closing he started chatting them up and next thing I knew we were newest best friends, lol. That's my husband, Mr. Social! I know they were devastated about the store closing and losing their jobs. They had worked together for years and at mid-70s ys old were going to have a difficult time finding another job. The store was a good place to find novelty yarns or yarns that had been discontinued. 

If you get the chance, take a look at JessicaKnits. It is easy access if you need a cane or w/c. The thing that surprised me was that many of the yarns they carried had a much nicer feel to them than other yarn brands that I always thought of as more reasonably priced, yet the prices were actually competitive to those brands. It's a place to go and look at least once. 

Of course, it's like recommending a restaurant, right - you can go there and have great food and service, and as soon as you bring your friend with you, the place burns the food and then spills it into your lap! lol


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great idea. I can't believe the number of responses already. I'll put together something in northern New Jersey and post next week. Thanks, Patricia


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Who starts new categories? I think it would be a great new category with the different states listed and everyone could add nice LYS they've visited. Might get too big at some point. Is this an idea that should be sent to the Contact Us ?


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

If ever you are around Birch Bay, Washington - visit Beach Basket - right on Birch Bay Drive. The store doesn't look very big from the outside - but it is quite large. The owner is an absolute doll and will help you with whatever you are doing. There's a wide variety of yarns - you name it - she has it! So take a leisurely drive to the Bay and check out Beach Basket - you won't be sorry.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are on rte 108 to rte 49 in the California Motherlode, the Sierra Nevada around Yosemite, check out the little town of Sonora and the LYS called By Hand Yarn. It is on Washington Street in the middle of old Sonora. That was where I first came across ArtYarns, and my obsession for them just grows and grows. It's also pleasant walking the length of Washington Street and back, maybe stop in at a local eatery or go down in the cellar at one place where there is a stream running through it, and people still pan for gold - and there are lots of little shops to explore too. I always make a day of it, heading for The By Hand Yarn Shop first, then seeing if I have any $ left for lunch and more window shopping.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are on rte 108 to rte 49 in the California Motherlode, the Sierra Nevada around Yosemite, check out the little town of Sonora and the LYS called By Hand Yarn. It is on Washington Street in the middle of old Sonora. That was where I first came across ArtYarns, and my obsession for them just grows and grows. It's also pleasant walking the length of Washington Street and back, maybe stop in at a local eatery or go down in the cellar at one place where there is a stream running through it, and people still pan for gold - and there are lots of little shops to explore too. I always make a day of it, heading for The By Hand Yarn Shop first, then seeing if I have any $ left for lunch and more window shopping.


----------



## nurseybabe (Sep 15, 2011)

There aren't any Hobby Lobbies that I know of in So. California. I go to one in Long Beach called Alamitos Bay Yarn and it's great. They have a great selection and the staff is wonderful about helping out. They have beautiful yarns and accessories and I rarely leave without anything. Love it!
there are Michael's stores here. They carry quite a selection and also Joann's Fabric stores do as well.


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

If you are in Charlotte NC, try basketsofyarn.com. (sorry,but I do not know how to make a link).

I had never been in s LYS, but after that thread the other day I Googled here in Charlotte and found this one near our house. I drove all around the shopping area, but could not find it. When I took Flash into the Dog Salon for shaving yesterday in the same shopping center, I asked them if they had heard of Baskets of Yarn. They got all excited and said it was around the corner right behind them.

I am SO glad I asked! What a place! The LYS thread said a good LYS needed good sales people, a sit and knit area, a nice couch, classes, evening knit socials, knitting and crocheting acessories, and even some inexpensive cotton yarns along with all the incredible wools. But no one said it would be like walking into a beautiful art gallery!

I never saw such amazing colors - not just the hundreds of skeins, but the numerous projects displayed lovingly in both the rooms. It absolutely took my breath away! I was so delighted that I took the gks with me to pick up Flash so I could show them all the art works. There was even a DOG to greet customers shyly.

I have no experience to rank this store, but I cannot wait til Flash gets hairy again.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

immunurse said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I haven't been to Williamsburg since the early 70's.. I would go almost every day while my husband was at sea (usually only for a month at a time) The silversmith, candle maker and other artisans knew me by name, LOL.. I so hope to go again and take my son with, he loves history as much as I do. One of my relatives was a settler at Jamestown makes me want to run pack a bag and start out right now!!!! :lol:


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

I love trying new LYS where ever I go and try and google them beforehand. but so many in England have now closed down.
I was in Blackpool in Feb and just around the corner from the hotel a new one was opening up. I asked when they were opening and she said on Monday I said I was going home on Monday so she let me look around and she was really chatty. I found some wool I liked and asked how much she said "3.99 oh it's 200grams that's 4.99". I thought for a min then decided to get another ball so I checked the dye numbers the second ball had 3.25 on it. I told her and she said I could have both at 3.25 each. Online the wool was 3.99. I don't think I will be buying from her again.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gmasiddy said:


> If you are in Charlotte NC, try basketsofyarn.com. (sorry,but I do not know how to make a link).
> 
> I had never been in s LYS, but after that thread the other day I Googled here in Charlotte and found this one near our house. I drove all around the shopping area, but could not find it. When I took Flash into the Dog Salon for shaving yesterday in the same shopping center, I asked them if they had heard of Baskets of Yarn. They got all excited and said it was around the corner right behind them.
> 
> ...


LOVE your story, and you are too funny, waiting for Flash to get hairy again! Thanks for your humor!
Vicki


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

In Anchorage, Alaska two of my favorite are: Quilt Tree/Yarn Branch, you Can feed two addictions at once, Far North Yarn Co., the staff and shoppers are very helpful. In Eagle River, Alaska my favorite is The Tangled Skein, it's a little off of the main road but, worth the side trip.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you, I now have an alaska list started


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

On this Easter Sunday, I am happy to report that the first draft of the LYS list is done. I still have a lot to do - spell check, verify stores, put in "Contributed by" statements at the end of each store, etc., etc. I'll be working on that in the next week or two. If you have specific problems with the document at this location - http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_edit.jsp?upnum=2519 - corrections or an LYS or two you forgot, please send me a PM. I will be adding "Contributed by:" at the end of each commentary also. (By the way, Admin suggested I put this list in "My Pages" (a location at the top of the newsletters. (Guesss they don't mind if we do this.) After I get this updated and hopefully final, I will check with Admin to see if there is a better place to put it for everyone to access it at any time; although I am not concerned if it is left here with the link available to everyone. I don't use "My Pages" anyway. In the meantime, I will work as hard as I can to make corrections, clean this draft up and add information as I can. After that, and I confirm final location with Admin, you will be able to PM me with updates. I will update the original document about every six months or so; otherwise I won't have any time to knit at all.

Sharon


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

By the way, it would help me if you would submit new stores in the following format:

City, State
Name of Store, Address
Phone
Hours
Web address if available
Your assessment of the store.
Contributed by

Don't worry about formatting other than what I need above. Eventually, I will break this list up by countries (or groups of countries) to make it easier to handle.

Sharon


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Sharon,

What a lot of work! how kind of you to volunteer for such a massive project. I submitted Baskets of Yarn in Charlotte NC. I noticed a __ which must mean untranslatable, as it was gks (grandkids)


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Sharon, what a great thing you are doing for everyone! What a great idea!
That is a lot of work,! I am sure everyone here appreciates all you are doing for us! Thank you!
Vicki


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

I spend summers in Alaska. If you are in Homer check this one out http://knittystash.com and while you are there go to Ulmers. You will think you are going into a hardware store... But it has a craft store too. Enjoy your travels...


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Sharon, please let me know if you need the attached in any other format or if you need additional information. I look forward to using your list when traveling. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort. Juli


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

jbachman said:


> Sharon, please let me know if you need the attached in any other format or if you need additional information. I look forward to using your list when traveling. Thank you so much for taking the time and effort. Juli


You sent me 12 zipped files! I'm not sure which one to open or if I'm supposed to open all of them. Did you actually mean to do that? Could you just send me a MS Word document? Let me know.

Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Kitty Call said:


> If you are coming to Vermont. We have one of the very best lys. White River Yarns in White River Jct. Vermont is one of the most friendly places I have ever been to. The owner is very friendly and willing to help anyone that comes thru the door. There is always Hot Coffee or Tea, comfy chairs to sit and knit awhile and lots of beautiful fibers to tempt everyone that walks thru the door. Karen is always ready to help you find what ever you are looking for, the only problem I have ever had is making myself go home. She has a knit night one night a week but there is usually a group of knitters sitting around knitting or crocheting and visiting most every day. So if you get to Vermont please come see our LYS


I will be heading up to Vermont this summer. My daughter will attending Tha Aloha Foundation Camp this summer and I will get a chance to visit her while she is there. Would this LYS be near there?


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Sharon,

Thanks for correcting that tiny mistake so promptly! I am overwhelmed with your efficiency.

Thanks again for your effort. I would be happy to edit grammar and typing mistakes if that would be of any help. I am sorry I cannot check spelling, but I need that help myself.

Best of luck, 

Siddy


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

gmasiddy said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Thanks for correcting that tiny mistake so promptly! I am overwhelmed with your efficiency.
> 
> ...


When I put the 2nd draft out there, you can certainly read it over and let me know what I missed. I would appreciate the help.

Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Sharon,

Super! I don't read all the posts every day, so a PM with the draft location would be great. Also, do you want me to make changes or just suggestions? If suggestions, should I make replies to the thread, or PMs to you.

I can't wait to help,

Siddy


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

gmasiddy said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Super! I don't read all the posts every day, so a PM with the draft location would be great. Also, do you want me to make changes or just suggestions? If suggestions, should I make replies to the thread, or PMs to you.
> 
> ...


Hi, Siddy,

I should have the updated draft #2 up tomorrow, and I will post a note to the "Main" section of the KP Newsletter for everyone to take a look at it. I will send out how to draft any new additions and how to offer corrections for me to make. I'm not sure if others can make corrections to the list, so I'll just hang on to control until I talk to Admin again. I don't know enough about how the "My Pages" section works. Must learn more...

The final draft (I hope) will come out after Draft 2. Then I hope to update it as an ongoing (hopefully not overwhelming) project about twice a year. It may just be ongoing if it is easy to do. I have been overwhelmed while getting this project up and running. Two topics came out with updates to this list, and I thought I wouldn't be able to keep up. However, I think after the second draft I should be able to.

Thanks for your help,

Sharon


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

What an excellent idea! And what a lot of work! Can any of us help you in any way? This will be such a great resource!
Vicki


----------

